# Orlando Magic say they'll grow beards until playoff run ends



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK — Fear the beard?
> 
> At the urging of small forward Quentin Richardson, the Orlando Magic have taken a cue from the world of hockey and said they've decided not to shave their faces until their playoff run ends, whenever that may be.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orlando-magic/os-orlando-magic-news-0325-20110324,0,6647700.story


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Razor sales will have a spike in Mid-May


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

^^^^ LOL that's messed up...

But I guess for those on facebook my brother created a group for his magic friends/fans to show support. And if they get enough "likes" then a local shirt designer/maker will make some clothes and give it to him for free and those apart of the group.

I don't think this board is that popular so im not expecting much but for the Magic fans check it out!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/2010-2011-0rland0-Magic-Fear-The-Beard-Campaign/198075763560607


----------

